
Ask HN: Why is this page completely broken on HN? - thegeekbin
I see 346 comments on this page in the meta information, but only two comments render out on the page.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22384356<p>Any idea why? Google cache shows the content, however, HN isn&#x27;t rendering it out. All other pages appear to work fine.
======
dang
We renamed someone's account last night but some cached data on the server
still had the old name, which meant a lookup failed when normally it wouldn't.
I'll restart the process and it should be fixed shortly.

In the future, can you please send things like this to hn@ycombinator.com?
(That's in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))
I'd never have seen it if another user hadn't emailed us a link to your post.

